# Fruit fly medium



## danswan (Aug 22, 2006)

Dehydrated Mashed potato flakes. AFAICT, commercial preparations are simply dehydrated potatoes with a mold inhibitor and dye so you don't accidentally eat it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

May be true. It still works better than anything you make at home.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, i have those dried potato flakes that you top food with right at home, can i grind those up and moisten them with water and vinegar to prevent mold?


----------



## danswan (Aug 23, 2006)

This was intended to be a reply to another thread, not a new thread.

Whoops.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh thats ok, plus you said medium instead of media


----------



## danswan (Aug 23, 2006)

> Oh thats ok, plus you said medium instead of media


Medium is the singular of media, however, I think the two terms are largely interchangeable.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, i just made a bit of media out of a refrigerated baked potato, i simple peeled it, mashed it, added a pinch of sugar, and a bit of vinegar till i could just barely smell it, and then mixed it up. The flies are eating it, and hopefully this non smelly alternative will wrok well What do you think?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

> Oh thats ok, plus you said medium instead of media


This isn't English class so just keep it on topic please.


----------

